# swollen jaw/neck



## mybaileysglide (4 May 2011)

Hey, i brought my horse in from the field the other day, and she has swelling just behind her jaw bone going up to the bottom of her ears, its worse on one side and it is squidgy. It goes down some days, and comes up other days and it doesnt bother her in any way, she still eating and drinking fine. She doesnt have any other syptomes but she is uncomfortable when being schooled and when i ask her to come into an outline, she shakes her head and pulls the reins from my hands. She doesnt usually do this, can someone give me any advice please. 





This is where the swealing is.


----------



## Stinkbomb (4 May 2011)

Sounds like swollen grass glands. Quite common this time of year..

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/horsecare/1370/105253.html


----------



## Potato! (4 May 2011)

Id be interested in the replies to this as my mare also has these but on both sides. Firm lumps on both sides. She isnt bothered in anyway by them but doesnt like to go down on the bit.  however they don't seem to go down with her But then she is out everynight.


----------



## mybaileysglide (4 May 2011)

Yeh bailey has it on both sides aswell and she lives out permanently.  i just wanted to get other peoples opinion on it.


----------



## Potato! (4 May 2011)

in the photo of the headshot in my signature she has then and that was taken in november 3 years ago so they dont really go down very often to be honest although i didnt really notice them as big until about 3 or 4 days ago.


----------



## SophieLouBee (4 May 2011)

Sounds like 'grass mumps' or swollen grass glands to me too. My mare has them some days, but only slightly and only when she is on a particular paddock! Don't cause her any bother atall.


----------



## welshies4lifey (4 May 2011)

My horse has these swollen glands and there really nothing to worry about as long as your horse is still his happy self, if hes starting to show signs of an illness then get a vet
They are known as grass glands or salivary glands. They often appear when the horse has had its head down grazing for most of the day, when bought in to rest it will help if you fed him from a height rather than the floor to allow any accumulation of fluid to drain down


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (5 May 2011)

Grass glands hun. Piggy ponies and horses go mad with the new grass and eat and eat and eat. Their poor salivary glands have to work overtime and get swollen. They'll go down again when the novelty of new grass wears off. Just keep an eye on weight gain.


----------



## mybaileysglide (5 May 2011)

yeh shes a bit fat lol show condition, but does grass mumps affect their schooling because bailey is not accepting the bit or working in an outline at all and this has been going on for a while where she never used to be like this?


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (6 May 2011)

If her salivary glands are really swollen then yes, she may find rounding her neck and lateral bending a bit uncomfortable.


----------

